# Help!!!!



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

There is plenty of information on this subject in print. The reference desk at your local library can help you find it and get copies of it for you.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here are site that can tell you how to make a flatbow. Its basically the same as a longbow but this design allows most woods to be bows because the limbs are wider and thinner compared to a true english longow. (yew is one of the few woods that can take the strain the english longbow puts on the wood)

http://www.angelfire.com/magic/jawge/boardbowbuildalong.html#

http://groups.msn.com/ferretsarcherywebpage/inducingreflex.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=441

also some great forums http://www.xsorbit4.com/users/buildabow/index.cgi 

http://p081.ezboard.com/fpaleoplanet69529frm13

And what Longbowguy said, check your library. I found The Traditional Bowyer's Bible vol 1-3 at my local library. Its a great book, I learned lots from it.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks guys. I'll look that up.


----------

